# COD: Black Ops!!!!



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

Anyone going tonight at midnight? I have my copy being delivered to my work address lol


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I was wondering when a thread like this would pop up 

I'm kind of excited for the game; finally, something to do with my evenings.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe!!! We went to go get some starbucks and went by the game stop with a buncha guys waiting out already with chairs and blankets! I asked what they were waiting for and it was black ops. 

Poor guys, so cold!


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

The line was *L O N G*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

LOL, I don't get people who line up to buy games (or iPhones). Can't you wait a couple of days instead of wasting time lining up?


----------



## gucci17 (Oct 11, 2007)

solarz said:


> LOL, I don't get people who line up to buy games (or iPhones). Can't you wait a couple of days instead of wasting time lining up?


lol I know...kinda crazy when you think of it.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ehh... to make a really good game takes time so these guys know and watch the updates on it. Some games can take years of development. 

Plus being some of the first to have it can get you in good rank. The people you meet there are just like you, so you can nerd out :3

It's just like christmas LOL


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Ehh... to make a really good game takes time so these guys know and watch the updates on it. Some games can take years of development.
> 
> Plus being some of the first to have it can get you in good rank. The people you meet there are just like you, so you can nerd out :3
> 
> It's just like christmas LOL


Why wait in a line in the middle of the night???

My lunch break to Toysrus, Black OPS pc version $59.99, no line, no mess, no hassle...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

> Plus being some of the first to have it can get you in good rank. The people you meet there are just like you, so you can nerd out :3


Its fun.


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Its fun.


LOL I've never done it for a video game but my brother, cousin and myself usually do it for boxing day. Future shop of Best buy. It can be fun!! Better when there is some smoking deal though. LOL.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

*COD: black ops*

OK, obviously I am not a gamer, because I thought this thread was going to be about cod (the fish) in some illegal way.


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

I pre odered mine online.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

bigfishy said:


> Why wait in a line in the middle of the night???
> 
> My lunch break to Toysrus, Black OPS pc version $59.99, no line, no mess, no hassle...


pc version is tempting...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

I hate it.. extremely violent (duh!!) and makes me dizzy xD


----------



## PACMAN (Mar 4, 2010)

just played it at a friends house. i dont like how you can't adjust the options for the split screen multiplayer. i.e. radar, kill limit, time limit etc.


----------

